# separating a list of words into separate cells (in Word)



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello.

I have a list of words that were never in a table, but I want to put them in one and have each one in its own cell.

Is there a way to do this?

Suppose it's just a long list of words in one column, each on a separate line. How can they be distributed into cells of their own?

Thank you.

Bob H.


----------



## cheetech (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello Bob,

Is your list already in MS Word? If so or even maybe if not, you should be able to:

1. Create the table, by going to "Insert Table" and add as many columns as you need for each word.

2. Then highlight your words in the list, copy (ctrl + c) or cut (ctrl + x) the words.

3. Then go back to your table and highlight the entire column and then paste (ctrl + v) the words. 

This should do it.

- Shelly


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Bob,

Simply select the list then use Table|Convert|Text to Table and choose the layout options you'd like. By changing the # columns, you can modify the table layout (if you want) so you're nopt stuck with a single column.


----------

